# Classic Tracks - Dusty Springfield - Choose your favourites...



## Guest (Jul 17, 2018)

View attachment 105718


This is one of a series of polls in which you will be asked nothing more than to choose your favourite tunes from the artist in question.

Please *choose up to eight selections* for this particular poll.

Next up is - Dusty Springfield -

Mary Isobel Catherine Bernadette O'Brien OBE (16 April 1939 - 2 March 1999), professionally known as Dusty Springfield, was an English pop singer and record producer whose career extended from the late 1950s to the 1990s.

With her distinctive sensual mezzo-soprano sound, she was an important singer of blue-eyed soul and at her peak was one of the most successful British female performers, with six top 20 singles on the US Billboard Hot 100 and sixteen on the UK Singles Chart from 1963 to 1989. She is a member of the US Rock and Roll and UK Music Halls of Fame. International polls have named Springfield among the best female rock artists of all time.

Her image, supported by a peroxide blonde bouffant hairstyle, evening gowns, and heavy make-up, as well as her flamboyant performances made her an icon of the Swinging Sixties.

In 2008, Dusty appeared at No. 35 on the Rolling Stone's "100 Greatest Singers of All Time".

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2018)

"I Only Want To Be With You" -






"Stay Awhile" -






"Wishin' and Hopin'" -






"I Just Don't Know What To Do With Myself" -






"Losing You" -






"In The Middle of Nowhere" -






"Some of Your Lovin'" -






"Little by Little" -






"You Don't Have To Say You Love Me" -






"Goin' Back" -






"All I See Is You" -






"I'll Try Anything" -






"I Close My Eyes And Count To Ten" -






"Son of a Preacher Man" -






"What Have I Done To Deserve This?" (with Pet Shop Boys) -


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

pugg would love this thread! too bad gonzo. but i love dusty all tunes!!


----------

